# How Far Out?



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

I just bought a 20' Robalo CC. I've taken it 12 mile out of Pensacola. Not sure if I feel comfortable heading all the way to the Edge. On a calm day, what are yall's thoughts on how far out I could take her? I've read a lot of reports and it seems that most of the better fishing is in at least 100' of water.:shifty:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a question inly you can answer. Its what you feel comfortable with. I have been to the edge in a 17' cc. Do I recomend it, no!!!! But it is what you are comfortable with


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If you think fishing is better past 100'---*

Go to the Kayak board here. They dang sure don't get to 100'. Look at the Sailfish, Blackfins, Wahoo, Dolphin and great ole big Snapper those guys catch. 

Learn to fish and save a lot of gas money and time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

captken said:


> Go to the Kayak board here. They dang sure don't get to 100'. Look at the Sailfish, Blackfins, Wahoo, Dolphin and great ole big Snapper those guys catch.
> 
> Learn to fish and save a lot of gas money and time.


:thumbsup: Shhh!!

To answer the OPs question, I absolutely would go to the edge in a boat that size if I trusted the motor. I figure if the SHTF I can drown just as quick 12 miles out as I can 30 so what difference does it make?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

what engine? fuel tank size?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> :thumbsup: Shhh!!
> 
> To answer the OPs question, I absolutely would go to the edge in a boat that size if I trusted the motor. I figure if the SHTF I can drown just as quick 12 miles out as I can 30 so what difference does it make?


That's what I've always went by. Your not gonna swim 12 miles anyway.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Agree with everything that's been said in previous posts. When I was in my late teens, a friend and I used to go out of Destin, 20 to 25 miles in a 17 foot with a single 70 Evinrude. We were just fishing the Sargasso lines for Mahi, Wahoo and whatever. We knew the weather, the risks and were very, hyper-aware of any potential changes in conditions. All that said, I can't recommend that sort of 'maverick' behavior to anybody. If you have confidence in your engine, fuel and electrical system it should not be a problem. You have to study the weather carefully and understand what can happen during the day. I also agree that swimming from 12 miles and 30 miles is not much different; but what may be different is the amount of time that it can take for a surface vessel to reach you if it is coming from the pass. An hour in the water is about four hours long. People who hear a VHF hail for help will respond if you can give a good location but if weather conditions get REALLY BAD, everybody is in the same situation. Sometimes other recreational or commercial guys won't be able to recover you because of their own limitations. Always consider the worst case scenario and be prepared for it. Sea Tow is a good option. For $169. per year, you have them available as a resource. Of course, the Coast Guard will respond if there is a 'life threatening' situation. An EPIRB or PLB is an essential...in my opinion. In summary, there have been thousands of great days spent pretty far offshore by relatively small vessels. Just be prepared for anything that might go sideways.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

ive taken my 20 foot simmons sea skiff to the edge a few times, have got in some bad weather coming back. I would have sea tow or go with 1 other boat


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*That Far Out*

I have fished beyond what I should have on several occasions and have been lucky on most of them. You will have a close call or two if you do it several times. If you only do it once and get away with it you'll be salivating and dreaming about the next trip. Have your boat checked out by the Coast Guard Auxiliary for safety and peace of mind (it's free and no fines if they find something that can help you) and then make sure when you head out with a buddy or preferably two keep all three cell phones on so when the shi.... hits the fans (I say fans because when it does it comes from all angles) you are sure to have no phones able to call for help. (Oh wait a minute I usually make sure two of the phones are completely off for that situation.) Always try and get a friend to go with you in another boat and it will be a little security for you in case anything goes wrong for either of you. Always bring plenty of food and water and of course bait and have the best fun you can have with a good weather forecast. good luck and stay safe


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will be looking into the Sea Tow. I have a 150HP Yamaha that I am pretty confident with. To captken, yes I have some learning to do with fishing down here. Grew up fishing for walleye on Lake Erie. Very different. But this forum I believe his helping with the learning curve. Thanks again and I wish everyone many successful days on the water.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was in the same situation a few months ago, I have a 18 DC Seapro with a 150hp. Around here in the afternoons the winds turn and blow South SouthWest and the seas kick up. This is the time when you want to come in from a day of fishing. The seas for a 20 ft boat might be too much bouncing in the boat. I'm sure the Robalo can take the seas, can you? I now have a 223 Mako. It's like night and day just a few feet can make. Always keep in mind Safety. I will be selling my Sea pro any day now. And with some of those funds I will be buying an EPIRB. That's going to money well spent along with strobe lights on life jackets. Take care.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Always remember YOLO.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I am by no means recommending this but over in MS we have to make longer runs to get to snapper, AJs, grouper wahoo etc.....and it is very common for us to be 40-75 miles offshore in 21-24ft boats with 1 motor. I know alot of yall to the east think that is insane and it probably is but over here we have to make those runs sometimes to get to those fish. But I will gladly take that as a trade off for the inshore fishing that it gives us. Float plans are filed and PLB, TowboatUS, double up on all safety gear and supplies to be able to spend a few days go on the boat every trip so we do it as safely as possible in a boat that size.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

...


WhyMe said:


> Always remember YOLO.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to run a Cape Horn 19 up to 40 miles offshore in Texas. You needed to run that far out of Galveston/Freeport to get into decent water. I now run the same boat 30 miles out of PCB and used to run a 20 Aquasport (similar hull to yours) up to 25 miles out of PCB. Keep up with motor maintenance and get Seatow. Always check the weather and you will be good.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

RaisinCain said:


> I just bought a 20' Robalo CC. I've taken it 12 mile out of Pensacola. Not sure if I feel comfortable heading all the way to the Edge. On a calm day, what are yall's thoughts on how far out I could take her? I've read a lot of reports and it seems that most of the better fishing is in at least 100' of water.:shifty:


A smooth day can turn rough in minutes. Thunderstorm.
The edge is 180-210 feet in one drop off . 
38 miles from orange beach.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 21 cc with a Yamaha 150. I would suggest a buddy boat to go with you no matter what your experience. That being said, I go to about 15 miles out, and can go further if I want. But why go out that far if you really don't have to. Buddy boat, and sea tow or tow boats us.


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

EPIRB, SAT Phone, Watch the weather, and you are good to go!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Making A Run!

All great advice previously mentioned. File a float plan! Be sure and have plenty of anchor rope and chain , I have [email protected] 600 ft. Ropes with sand and wreck anchor. Be sure you have plenty of rope if fishing in deeper water. My experience with the afternoon winds is this. We would mainly fish 50+ miles out with calm conditions. We time the head home the afternoon winds would be stronger the closure we got to shore. Not all days are like this , but that is my experience with Summer Gulf fishing. We would make the runs in a Wellcraft V-20-6. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Only you can decide when you are ready for a trip that far. A lot of great advice given in the thread. Always file a float plan with someone and find a buddy boat. Two boats are better than one. Pay close attention to the weather and your radar and be ready for anything....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

On the kind of day you are likely to be tempted to fish the edge you will have plenty of company. Work your radio when you get there and make friends. I fish it often out of a 23 ft WA with a single 225 yamaha. Would rather have a bigger boat and twins but with kids in college we make do. Also have plenty of safety gear, take lots of tools and parts, and PLB, water, etc. And have BoatUS towing insurance. As said, learn to use the weather sites and pick your days. I like to see 1 or 2 days before and after my planned trip as stable and calm.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is my two cents on running way out from shore in a small boat. Dont ever tempt mother nature, the NOAA rarely gets the wave reports correct, dual engines is just smart, never leave port on less than a full tank of fuel (dont care how big the tank is top the sucker off), have the best marine radio money can buy and no fish is worth dying for. 

I run in a 18' with dual outboards and a high quality marine radio with the emergency location beacon built in and tied to my GPS. Push a button and Costies know who you are and right where you are. Trust me a curious 5 year old pushed the red button and the Costies were not impressed. 

My horror story was actually on Lake Michigan not the ocean but still a hair raiser and a lesson learned. I was about 18 miles off shore killing the salmon, the lake was dead calm and it was about 90 degrees. NOAA was calling foot or less all day with negligible west winds. Perfect right?

I suddenly felt a cold breeze blow across the boat. No joke like something right out of a horror flick!!! Normally would have felt good on a 90 degree day but sent a chill right down the spine. I looked to the west and could see the waves just starting to building. 

I pulled lines immediately and kicked it in the butt. I ran wide open (40 mph+) all the way in. By the time I got to the channel I was jumping off the top of 6-7 foot breakers in a driving rain storm . I jumped the 4-5 footers down the channel full throttle right past the Coast Guard station; much to the amusement of the Coasties sitting out on the porch. I guess they decided not to get after me on the no wake speed in the channel because at least they did not have to come get me off the lake. I was wet and sore as a whipped mule but alive. 

So what I do in my small boat is; I never venture to far out unless I know the weather is completely in my favor, I watch the conditions like a hawk and first sign of changing condidtions I am wide open running for port. Like I said no fish is worth dying for. 

You can go out there and have ton of fun but you have to be way more cautious than the guys runing in the 30+ foot boats. Usually, their boats can take more than the they can. 


Dave.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Fielro said:


> Only you can decide when you are ready for a trip that far. .


Well said.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its safe if u feel ok with it like stated before if the shtf 12 miles out there wont be any swimming for the beach. the biggest thing is pick your days and talk on the radio a buddy boat helps and if there is any chance of weather dont go. my question is why do u want to go to the edge if u want to bottom fish u are way better off staying inshore or offshore as the edge gets hammered and if u dont know how to fish it u may not find fish. as far as troling its great some days and u have a better chance of bouns fish but most of what u catch will still be kings and bonito.the only reason i ever liked the edge was on charters u could catch your kings and whatever else live baiting.then make a few bottom drops and be done.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You can go to England in a rowboat...... As long as the weather permits


----------



## phishtackle (Apr 13, 2014)

RaisinCain said:


> I just bought a 20' Robalo CC. I've taken it 12 mile out of Pensacola. Not sure if I feel comfortable heading all the way to the Edge. On a calm day, what are yall's thoughts on how far out I could take her? I've read a lot of reports and it seems that most of the better fishing is in at least 100' of water.:shifty:


Hey Raisin... I've fished the salmon/trout on Lake Michigan and the walleyes on Erie. I'm also looking to start the saltwater experience (19' boat with 150 Merc) and am interested to hear how far out you've taken your boat and what your experience was.:boat:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Unless you buddy boat, you aren't ready until you have an EPIRB and Inflatable Life Raft.


----------

